# Wolf spider ID (pictures! :D)



## hassman789 (Aug 18, 2011)

My mom found this spider today in her office and brought it home for me. She told me the intense story of how she and all the other office women captured the beast! I really wish I was there to see it. Anyway, this is the only big wolf spider I have ever seen and it is AWESOME! Right now I just have it in a deli with dirt (I'll spruce it up a bit tomorrow). If anyone could give me a further ID that would be great. And now the moment you've all been waiting for.... PICTURES

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## audax (Aug 18, 2011)

Cool pictures! :biggrin: I'm gonna place my bet on rabidosa rabida, The Rabid Wolf Spider. I also think female, hopefully others agree...


----------



## Widowman10 (Aug 19, 2011)

that was my initial guess


----------



## hassman789 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well I just looked in on it. It's a female. It just layed a bunch of eggs down on some web. BABY WOLFIES ON THE WAYYY!!!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 20, 2011)

make sure the air holes are mesh or tiny, cause those babies can climb platic....and a small deli might not be big enough for them all...good luck


----------



## hassman789 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah I think I need to rehouse her nto something bigger when she finishes the sac. And I was thinking of gluing cloth to the container so they cant escape. How long do the babies stay in the sac? Because, I'll be out of town for a week starting tomorrow. So should I rehouse her today or when I get back?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 20, 2011)

i would say that you are ok, my wolfie was on her sac for about 20-30 days.....you could always take a bigger container that you want to have her in, get it all ready for her and her young, then set her deli cup inside it open, once they hatch, and start to wonder around, you can get it out then...



hassman789 said:


> Yeah I think I need to rehouse her nto something bigger when she finishes the sac. And I was thinking of gluing cloth to the container so they cant escape. How long do the babies stay in the sac? Because, I'll be out of town for a week starting tomorrow. So should I rehouse her today or when I get back?


----------



## hassman789 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok thanks. I'll feed her up tonight and then do that thing with the larger container when I get back. Thanks for the help! I'm really excited!!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 20, 2011)

goo luck, and make sure to post pics...




hassman789 said:


> Ok thanks. I'll feed her up tonight and then do that thing with the larger container when I get back. Thanks for the help! I'm really excited!!


----------



## hassman789 (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like she is done with the sac. Do the egg sacs normally look blue in color? Here is a picture!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 21, 2011)

it might depend on the species, but im not sure...could be just the color of the eggs showing through a little...


----------



## Vespula (Aug 21, 2011)

I've seen the blue color in R. rabida sacs before. Mine turned out infertile, but the color does appear.  She's a beauty! Enjoy


----------



## Silberrücken (Aug 21, 2011)

If you will be gone a week, make sure she will have LOTS of water. Wolfs are big on drinking, and must have water every day. Very nice pic, and good luck!


----------



## hassman789 (Aug 30, 2011)

I put her in somthing bigger yesterday. She is in a big glad container with holes with paper towels taped over them and lots of places to hide. I'll also put a small waterdish in there for her now. Thanks for the help! I hope it's a good sac!


----------



## hassman789 (Sep 23, 2011)

Well the babies hatched! There are so many of them I don't know what to do! I'm just trying to get her to eat so I have a roach in there and some legs in there if the babies start scavenging. Here is a picture!


----------



## Gnat (Sep 23, 2011)

full bus for sure!!


----------



## Leora22 (Sep 24, 2011)

wow NICE! pictures  good luck ....sounds like and looks like your doing great peace


----------



## hassman789 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks! Awesome little guys.


----------



## hassman789 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry to revive the thread AGAIN lol. But I'm just wondering, are the little ones supposed to be eating at this stage or will they just start molting? Is the mom supposed to feed them because I can't get her to eat (at least in front of me)? Any input is appreciated. I still don't know what I'm gunna do when they start leaving her, dear lord... Lol


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 27, 2011)

if you dont plan on keeping them, your best bet would be to just turn them loose...but if you wanna keep them, the mom should do some feeding, but you can try an dkill a cricket, make sure its busted open, and leave it in over night for the babies to eat off of, and the mom should take to it too...i had a sac hatch out and they cannibalized down to 1 baby


----------



## hassman789 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok thanks! I plan on only keeping 1 or 2.


----------

